#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Petroleum Production Systems

## Mohamed

*Petroleum Production Systems 
 By Michael Economides, A. Hill, Christine Ehlig-Economides* 
 
 



*Book Description*
 Written by petroleum production engineers with extensive industrial as well as teaching experience, this is the only available advanced and comprehensive engineering textbook for petroleum reservoir and production engineering. Provides extensive coverage of well deliverability from oil, gas and two-phase reservoirs, wellbore flow performance, modern well test and production log analysis, matrix stimulation, hydraulic fracturing, artificial lift and environmental concerns. For advanced undergraduate and graduate students in petroleum engineering schools or professional courses, as well as for practicing petroleum engineers and technicians. 

*The publisher, Prentice-Hall ECS Professional*
Written by production engineers with extensive industrial as well as teaching experience, this book fully covers reservoir engineering as well as key facets of production engineering. 

Contents 
 1. The Role of Petroleum Production Engineering. 
 2. Production from Undersaturated Oil Reservoirs. 
 3. Production from Two-Phase Reservoirs. 
 4. Production from Natural Gas Reservoirs. 
 5. The Near-Wellbore Condition and Damage Characterization; Skin Effects. 
 6. Gravel Pack Completions. 
 7. Wellbore Flow Performance. 
 8. Well Deliverability. 
 9. Forecast of Well Production. 
10. Wellhead and Surface Gathering Systems. 
11. Modern Well Test Analysis. 
12. Well Test Design and Data Acquisition. 
13. Production Logging Measurements and Analysis. 
14. Well Diagnosis with Production Logging. 
15. Pressure Transient Testing with Measured Sandface Flow Rates. 


16. Gas Well Testing. 
17. Matrix Simulation-Chemistry of Acid Rock Reactions. 
18. Sandstone Acidizing Design. 
19. Carbonate Acidizing Design. 
20. Hydraulic Fracturing for Well Simulation. 
21. Design of Hydraulic Fracture Treatments. 
22. The Performance of Hydraulically-Fractured and Long-Flowing Wells. 
23. Gas Lift. 
24. Pump-Assisted Lift. 
25. Petroleum System Analysis. 
26. Environmental Issues in Petroleum Production.See More: Petroleum Production Systems

----------


## YAS05.INH

this is another link :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Blue666

I found the link to download this book in gigapedia, you can try in this link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Blue666

You must sign up to become member gigapedia first. in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Petrorafo

Someone has the topic "types of gravel"?

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Thanks....

----------


## prassanatrs

Mr.Mohamed, 
The link is not valid now. can you please update a new link. i am in need of this book.

----------


## wsymbiosis

found this link:  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Abouroqia

Do anyone have the second edition of this book?

----------


## alwaysl

Thank's very much!

----------

